# Combat Camera Photos of Afghanistan



## FJAG (19 Dec 2021)

I was looking for some stock photos on the public facing Combat Camera (or the friendlier "Image Gallery") and can't seem to find any reference to any of our Op Athena etc ops and photos.

Am I just imagining things or have these disappeared? If not, does anyone have a link?

🍻


----------



## Blackadder1916 (19 Dec 2021)

Try flickr, OP ATHENA-Afghanistan, but still a limited selection.


----------



## FJAG (19 Dec 2021)

Blackadder1916 said:


> Try flickr, OP ATHENA-Afghanistan, but still a limited selection.


Thanks. Actually a couple of good ones there and they even indicate Combat Camera. I'm looking for them for the book and unfortunately these don't come with attributes as to by who and when they were shot. Need that to get permission to publish. I presume I can run them through for a check.

🍻


----------



## Weinie (19 Dec 2021)

FJAG said:


> Thanks. Actually a couple of good ones there and they even indicate Combat Camera. I'm looking for them for the book and unfortunately these don't come with attributes as to by who and when they were shot. Need that to get permission to publish. I presume I can run them through for a check.
> 
> 🍻


I can likely help out with that FJAG, or point you to someone who can.


----------



## FJAG (19 Dec 2021)

Weinie said:


> I can likely help out with that FJAG, or point you to someone who can.


That would be good. Gunplumber has also offered to help.

What I'm looking for are pictures related to Canadian artillery in Afghanistan or on predeployment training during the period Sep 2001 to Dec 2013 during Operations Apollo, Athena, Archer or Attention, either of guns in action, Forward observers or identifiable gunners with other organizations like the PRT or OMLT or brigade or ISAF headquarters to use in the book which Old Sweat and Mark and I are writing.

I know that Combat Camera's pictures used to have a fairly good caption describing who, what and when the photos related to which, of course, is important for captioning the photos in the book.

We've got a pretty lengthy window before we need them (I don't expect the writing to be complete before the end of 2022) but the sooner we start identifying photos the better.

We're also collecting photos from folks we interview but, generally, the CC photos are of a much better quality and resolution for publishing purposes.

🍻


----------



## Blackadder1916 (19 Dec 2021)

> . . . these don't come with attributes as to by who and when they were shot.



Huh?  The ones I looked at had that info.

Such as 




__
		https://flic.kr/p/drVNMo



> F Battery of 2 Royal Canadian Horse Artillery fire their 105 mm Howitzer onto the Wayse Karni Range from Camp Warehouse in Kabul, Afghanistan during Operation ATHENA.
> 
> Des membres de la Batterie F du 2e Régiment, Royal Canadian Horse Artillery font feu avec leur obusier 105 mm vers le champ de tir Wayse Karni du Camp Warehouse à Kaboul, en Afghanistan dans le cadre de l'opération Athena.
> 
> ...


----------



## FJAG (19 Dec 2021)

Blackadder1916 said:


> Huh?  The ones I looked at had that info.
> 
> Such as
> 
> ...


I clicked all over the damn page, and everywhere else I could, trying to find that. 😖

How did you get it? - Shyte - never mind - I found it.

By the way, two points. 

That exercise was the first time that 105mm High Explosive Extended Range (HEER) had been fired by Canadians in an operational setting and also fired by any Canadian troops other than at the Royal Canadian Artillery School. 36 rounds were fired that day. The troop normally at Camp Julien had moved up to join the Warehouse troop for the exercise as did an Italian mortar platoon which was set up at the range with the forward observers. The two troop commanders there, Lieutenants Kathy Haire and Sarah Heer are now Lieutenant Colonels. Haire has taken over command of the Artillery School and Heer recently returned from being the commander of Op Unifer in the Ukraine.

I've been researching without luck for at least eight hours spread over two months for the correct spelling of the Wayze Karni Range. Thanks for that alone.

🍻


----------

